# The Person Above Me Game



## Little_Lisa

Say something about the person above you.


----------



## Geek

She does NOT have camel toes LOL


----------



## Little_Lisa

^ just made me snort out loud laughing.

^ has a nice tan.


----------



## Geek

^ Needs her real picture put up on MUT




lol


----------



## Geek

^ is supa dupa girl.


----------



## Tim

^ it a kid on my website according to my users


----------



## Little_Lisa

^ is 18.


----------



## Geek

^ is right!


----------



## Little_Lisa

^ is in the process of fixing something and is more frustrated than a legless, starving man watching a donut roll down the hill.


----------



## Geek

LOL

^ desires to get into a certain forum


----------



## Nicolet

^takes care of us Muters! Thanks, Tony.


----------



## Tim

^fully comprehends the truth same as every body else^


----------



## Geek

^ drinks too much


----------



## Nicolet

^is very patient.


----------



## Geek

^ is very lovely


----------



## Geek

^ is waiting for others to play this cool game


----------



## Nicolet

(lol, Tony! Hellooo, does anyone else want to play with us?)





^Is probably standing next his bbq right now, serving up some thick steaks, while sipping on a cold brew.


----------



## Little_Lisa

Originally Posted by *Nicolet* (lol, Tony! Hellooo, does anyone else want to play with us?)



Yes, please. &lt; is now here to play with ^ and ^^.







^ is fun to play with.


----------



## Geek

^ had a few cold brews tonight


----------



## Little_Lisa

^ knows 101 uses for duct tape.


----------



## Geek

^ might need to show us some pics of dictape in action


----------



## Little_Lisa

&lt; doesn't know what dictape is but whatever it is, it sounds painful.

^ is currently sitting down with his legs uncrossed.


----------



## Geek

LOLOL OOPS did I do a wittle typo???

^ has legs uncrossed cuz of the dinner she had


----------



## Little_Lisa

lol No, &lt; is a bottomless pit with no signs of overconsumption.

^ has a pretty wife and a cute son.


----------



## Geek

^ is in Texas!


----------



## Little_Lisa

Back in the day, ^ used to cheat and pull the stickers off of his rubix cube and then put them back on.


----------



## SmartStyle437

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* Back in the day, ^ used to cheat and pull the stickers off of his rubix cube and then put them back on. LOL &lt; still do that^ has a very nice looking avatar and doesn't need to change it.

Did I do it right? LOL


----------



## Little_Lisa

Correct, ^!





^ has a sexy tattoo in an intimate area.


----------



## Geek

^ is a post whore (self proclaimed!)


----------



## Leony

^Done a great job on making MUT faster loading!


----------



## Geek

^ Has nice sunglasses on


----------



## Joyeuux

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* ^ Has nice sunglasses on&lt; Likes Leony!

^ is very generous!


----------



## Marisol

is an amazing MU artist. Yay!


----------



## Joyeuux

awww...





^ hails from NorCal, loves Freckletone lipstick &amp; hates cats


----------



## Marisol

I can't believe you remember!

^ is another NorCal native, loves peanut butter and is a BSB fan.


----------



## Geek

^ is so cool cuz she loves reality TV shows like ME!


----------



## Little_Lisa

^ is gonna be glued to the TV tonight for the final Big Brother 6 episode.


----------



## Amethyst

Has a nice hairstyle in her avatar.


----------



## Geek

^ Is lovable, but needs her own avatar picture


----------



## Amethyst




----------



## Geek

^ is not to far from her 5th heart! (600)


----------



## Little_Lisa

^ eats oysters.


----------



## Marisol

^ has a cute dog.


----------



## Little_Lisa

^ is planning to cut and highlight her hair in the next couple of weeks. (don't forget to show us when you do.)


----------



## Marisol

^ just posted her picture on another thread and is gorgeous!


----------



## Little_Lisa

^ is way too kind!


----------



## Laura

^ had another username before this but it had a typo in it so she created a new account!!!


----------



## Laura

^ used pink eyeshadow today and she aint really liking it anymore!


----------



## Little_Lisa

^ always has pretty FOTD's!


----------



## Laura

^ has beautiful eyes &amp; a smile


----------



## Leony

^ has beautiful eyes!


----------



## Laura

^ has a really cute avatar but has an empty notepad!!


----------



## Leony

^ Live in Europe ( I've always wanted to go to Europe!)

*ps: I've been trying to build my notepad, but I guess need to upload the pics first. (I have procrastinating disease lol)*


----------



## Laura

^ wants to go to Europe!!

Pics are real easy to upload on your notepad.. There's an image button that you click, then hit browse and locate them on your computer and VOILA!


----------



## Geek

^ Looks like a little Man in a green suit, a hat with a clover on it it, with pointed shoes and an upsidedown pipe



lol


----------



## redrocks

^ Cracks me up with some of his posts.


----------



## Geek

^ needs to put a pic up for her avatar


----------



## redrocks

^ Doesn't realize that I hate 99.9% of pictures of myself


----------



## Little_Lisa

&lt; enjoyed chatting with ^ yesterday in the chat room.


----------



## Geek

[No message]


----------



## Little_Lisa

^ is very kind and helpful!


----------



## MacForMe

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* ^ is very kind and helpful! I havent met her yet, but from her posts, she's a great MUT'er.


----------



## Geek

^ forgot the ^


----------



## Laura

^ has the coolest pool ever in his back yard!


----------



## **Jen**

^ is very sweet and lives in Ireland

Originally Posted by *Laura* ^ has the coolest pool ever in his back yard!


----------



## Geek

^ will send me images for her new Avatar!!!


----------



## Little_Lisa

^'s favorite book is Everyone Poops by Taro Gomi.


----------



## Laura

^ comes up with the coolest games to play in this forum!


----------



## Little_Lisa

Thanx, ^!

^ has some schnerples on layaway at Walmart right now.


----------



## Geek

^ likes little turtle heads


----------



## Laura

^ is married to Reija


----------



## Little_Lisa

^ has over 6,000 posts!



&lt; will never catch her.


----------



## **Jen**

^has a cool Irish accent I bet!

Originally Posted by *Laura* ^ is married to Reija


----------



## Geek

^ will have 10,000 quickly, I know this


----------



## Laura

^has well over 10,000 posts but lowers his post count all the time *giggles*


----------



## Little_Lisa

^ still plays hide and seek from time to time.


----------



## **Jen**

^ is a real pervert but her picture says different





Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* ^ still plays hide and seek from time to time.


----------



## Little_Lisa

LMAO @ ^! ^ is also not as sweet and innocent as her pic portrays.


----------



## **Jen**

^ haaaaaa! Is trying to surpass my number of POSTS!!!

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* LMAO @ ^! ^ is also not as sweet and innocent as her pic portrays.


----------



## Little_Lisa

&lt; is just trying to pass ^ period so she can be downwind of me.





PS: ^ understands that comment b/c she knows my other SN.


----------



## Geek

^ will never pass me


----------



## Little_Lisa

^ fears being downwind of &lt;. *PFFT*


----------



## Laura

^ has 295 posts and only joined a few days ago.. CRIKEY!


----------



## Geek

^ has cool sayings like SLAN and Crikey!


----------



## Marisol

^is working on getting me a pink MUT trucker hat


----------



## Little_Lisa

^ is a truck driver.


----------



## **Jen**

^Just got up

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* ^ is a truck driver.


----------



## Little_Lisa

^ watched Flight Plan at 7:10 last night.

&lt; watched it at 8:00.


----------



## **Jen**

HA!! ^ What did she think of it? (and it was 7:20)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* ^ watched Flight Plan at 7:10 last night.
&lt; watched it at 8:00.


----------



## Geek

^ tell me if it is too much for our Cameron (almost 5). Bear in mind, he has seen all the Star Wars' and Matrixes


----------



## Little_Lisa

&lt; enjoyed the movie alot! What about yourself, ^^?

^ posts quickly.

&lt; enjoys post whoring with ^ and ^^!


----------



## **Jen**

&lt; Liked the movie but a little hyped up

&lt; ain't no whore (haha)

^where's the other picture Marisol is referring to

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* &lt; enjoyed the movie alot! What about yourself, ^^?
^ posts quickly.

&lt; enjoys post whoring with ^ and ^^!


----------



## Geek

^ post whore only


----------



## **Jen**

^ needs to show picture of himself without hiding behind those "blue blockers"

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* ^ post whore only
&lt; MUT whore


----------



## Little_Lisa

^ is about to take a shower.


----------



## **Jen**

^ needs to take one too (P.U.)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* ^ is about to take a shower.


----------



## Geek

[No message]


----------



## Little_Lisa

^ is gonna shave his beard, make a toupee out of it, and sell it on Ebay.


----------



## Geek

^ has no kids


----------



## **Jen**

&lt; has a 16 year old girl and she is a brat!

^ needs to shave his head bald and grow a goatee, Yummy! :icon_love :icon_love (Oh OH, and ride a harley and be a ruff neck!!








Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* &lt; needs a toupee! lol
&lt; has a game today with his soccer team he coaches

^ has no kids


----------



## Little_Lisa

&lt; likes that look, too, ^! Sex-ay!

^ flicked a booger at v.


----------



## Marisol

^is hilarious! I enjoy reading her posts.

&lt;just realized that Lisa flicked something at her. EEEWWW!


----------



## **Jen**

^ is sweet as pie and is fooled by ^ ^ being hilarious. (




) (wink wink)

&lt; JUST her. at something flicked Lisa that realized p quote]&lt; EEEWWW![&gt;


----------



## Geek

^ wants a new name


----------



## **Jen**

^ Can do anything with computers!!

&lt; Can't do anything with computers, but can shop like Crazy!!!

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* ^ wants a new name
&lt; will be in Wisconsin on Friday


----------



## Geek

^ has a new USERNAME


----------



## Little_Lisa

*GASP* ^ changed ^^'s name!


----------



## **Jen**

^ has major stomach problems from chimichangas.... ^^ is a liar says he hates computers





Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* *GASP* ^ changed ^^'s name!


----------



## Little_Lisa

Don't be fooled by the rocks ^ got. ^ still, ^ still Jenny from the block.


----------



## **Jen**

^ I think this is all a front with the "Little Lisa" I think she really is Lisa Lisa and Cult Jam. "I wonder if I take you home, would you still be in love bay..bay.....laaa laaa laa....hahahhahaha

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* Don't be fooled by the rocks ^ got. ^ still Jenny from the block.


----------



## Little_Lisa

^ and ^^ are planning to start a new band together.


----------



## **Jen**

^ and ^^ band is going to be called Jenny from the block and Lisa Lisa back atcha in 2006

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* ^ and ^^ are planning to start a new band together.


----------



## Little_Lisa

^'s favorite drink is sex on the beach.


----------



## Marisol

^ has a cool new siggy.


----------



## Little_Lisa

Thanx, ^!





^ has a pet rock named Rocky.


----------



## luvyababygirl

uhhh- new here so.....you have nice cheek bones


----------



## Geek

^ is new here (welcome)


----------



## **Jen**

^ is shaving his head bald and growing a goatee

&lt; ^^ also says Hi

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* ^ is new here (welcome)
&lt; Says HI


----------



## Laura

^ has 432 posts ALREADY!! DAM WOMAN


----------



## **Jen**

^ is trying to catch up to her 6,000 posts, but is having a hard time!!





Originally Posted by *Laura* ^ has 432 posts ALREADY!! DAM WOMAN


----------



## Laura

It looks like ^ will have way more than 6000 posts by Christmas *giggles*


----------



## Geek

^ secretly wears a green hat with a clover on it and an upsidedown pipe


----------



## Little_Lisa

^ keeps sending subliminal messages to ^^.

^^ is magically delicious!


----------



## Leony

^ has a cute Chihuahua!


----------



## Little_Lisa

^ has a new avatar that is precious. &lt; wants to pinch her cheeks.


----------



## lovesboxers

(dont know if this has bee said) .... Comes up with the coolest games!


----------



## Little_Lisa

^ loves wearing her b/f's boxers.


----------



## lovesboxers

he/he actually my pooch was a boxer

...has a great smile


----------



## Little_Lisa

^ has a pretty avie and cool sig.


----------



## Geek

^ has a neat new siggie with lights and action like Las Vegas


----------



## Little_Lisa

^ has been to Las Vegas a time or two. &lt; wants to go!


----------



## Geek

^ Showgirl!


----------



## lovesboxers

Coolest dude around!


----------



## Little_Lisa

^ is a female force. Or atleast she was a second ago. ^'s sloganizer keeps changing. &lt; wants one of those thingies.


----------



## Geek

^^^^ All need to visit MUT's advertisements ASAP lol


----------



## Little_Lisa

Mm'Kay. And those would be where now, ^?


----------



## Geek

Very Top center


----------



## Little_Lisa

^ thinks we need a product to help us look 10 years younger?


----------



## lovesboxers

and that talks about looking 20 years younger, you trying to tell us something, Tony?


----------



## lovesboxers

read it correctly, its 10 years younger


----------



## Little_Lisa

If ^ used that product she'd look 10 years old.


----------



## Geek

^ looks 20


----------



## lovesboxers

looks 20 with gray


----------



## Little_Lisa

^ should fill in her notepad ASAP.


----------



## lovesboxers

she's the cat calling the kettle black


----------



## lovesboxers

Hey Tony, what happened to my notepad--I used to have one part way done?


----------



## Geek

^^ Both do it


----------



## Little_Lisa

^ wants &lt; and ^^ to both do it. Hmm.


----------



## Geek

Oh shoot. During our upgrade or our server move, we some minor data loss. Was it completed big? Can you re-do it?

Very sorry





Originally Posted by *lovesboxers* 

Hey Tony, what happened to my notepad--I used to have one part way done?


----------



## Geek

^ Waits for JEN's new pics to he can set them up as her avatar


----------



## Little_Lisa

^ has an awesome tan, muscular body.


----------



## Geek

^ has no tanlines LOL


----------



## Little_Lisa

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* ^ has no tanlines LOL Correct, ^.
^ had his wheaties this morning.


----------



## Geek

^ had her dose of breakfast and it wasn't food


----------



## Little_Lisa

Yes, &lt; had breakfast in bed.

^ is gonna ride the tea cups round and round til he gets dizzy.


----------



## Geek

^ HB is lucky


----------



## Little_Lisa

Big Thunder sounds fun, ^! &lt; wants to ride it, too.

&lt; is enjoying playing with ^ but needs to go grocery shopping and then to her microdermabrasion appointment.

Later, ^!


----------



## Geek

[No message]


----------



## **Jen**

^ what is "big thunder" &lt; lives in CT, only has casino's

^^ she's all talk.

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* &lt; will ride Big Thunder all day with Cameron
^ HB is lucky


----------



## Geek

^ Isn't all talk? LOL


----------



## **Jen**

&lt; loves roller coasters, but not upside down ones

^ make sure you hold your hands up high (even though the signs say not to) and scream with with all your might!!!

^ wants to shave his head bald and grow a goatee






Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* &lt; says Big thunder is a roller coaster and a fast one
&lt; knows LL is all talk

^ Isn't all talk? LOL


----------



## Geek

^ wants to shave her head also!


----------



## **Jen**

^ what is there to do in Wisconsin, will he still log on and play with us?

&lt; no freaking way will she shave her head, it will all grow in GREY!!! (gray) sp.

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* &lt; will be in Wisconsin for a week starting Friday
^ wants to shave her head also!


----------



## Little_Lisa

^ is keeping the hair on her head but opting for shaving elsewhere.


----------



## Geek

^ has not kept this alive! No posts since 10am???


----------



## Little_Lisa

&lt; posted last and had no control over that. *rolls eyes*

^ had fun at Disneyland today!


----------



## Geek

^ was right about her posting last, I must be condemmed and bow down to your excellency. lol


----------



## Little_Lisa

^ took a bowel movement, I mean, a bow and kissed &lt;'s feet.


----------



## Geek

^ is cool cuz she is back onto POOP


----------



## Little_Lisa

LOL ^, _"shook the Charlie"?!



_

_^ _took Charlie (the real sex doll) with him to Disneyland and shook him.


----------



## Geek

^ LOLOL, liked my saying


----------



## Little_Lisa

^ makes me laugh!


----------



## Geek




----------



## Little_Lisa

^ neglected to say something about &lt;.

&lt; is pooped out and fixin' ta go to bed!


----------



## Geek

^ never wrote her acceptance speach here: https://forum.makeuptalk.com/mc_...ooth&amp;boothid=6


----------



## Little_Lisa

Yikes! I had totally missed that thread, ^. Thanx, for leading me in the right direction to thank, Laura.


----------



## Geek

^ Should have received an email telling her that she was nominated, did you?


----------



## Little_Lisa

&lt; may have received one but didn't see it because the email I signed up with is not my primary email and I forget to check it alot. Speaking of that,

^, is there a way to not get tons and tons of messages in my email from everytime someone replies to one of my posts? That's another reason I haven't been checking that email because the last time I did I had like 500 new messages.


----------



## Geek

^ LL can check this thread in MUT "How Do I" forum: https://forum.makeuptalk.com/showthread.php?t=8263


----------



## Little_Lisa

^, thank you and goodnight! (this time i'm really going to bed.)


----------



## Marisol

^have a good night and I like your new siggy.


----------



## lovesboxers

Has a really cool new avatar!


----------



## Geek

^ also has a cool avatar!


----------



## Little_Lisa

^ stole ^^'s lucky charms.


----------



## Geek

^ needs to get going if she wants the Millenium Club


----------



## Little_Lisa

^ will make a whole in one!


----------



## Little_Lisa

^ is on top of V.


----------



## **Jen**

^^ is on top of ^ Hmmm &lt; wants to know what that means?





Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* ^ is on top of V.


----------



## Little_Lisa

Now ^ is on top of &lt;. &lt; and ^ keep switching places.


----------



## **Jen**

&lt; sent a note



^ being Caddy! hahaha

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* Now ^ is on top of &lt;. &lt; and ^ keep switching places.


----------



## Little_Lisa

^ painted her room today?


----------



## **Jen**

^ Just ate dinner and has bad gas and is ^ of &lt; EEEWWWWW

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* ^ painted her room today?


----------



## Little_Lisa

^ put a cork in &lt; so all is well now.


----------



## **Jen**

Either that or ^ took some Gaviscon...hahaha

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* ^ put a cork in &lt; so all is well now.


----------



## Little_Lisa

One time ^ farted so much in her pantyhose at work that when she came home and took them off she flew around the room like a balloon after having it's air released.


----------



## petite syrah

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* ^ had a few cold brews tonight Invite us over for a few brews.


----------



## Little_Lisa

^, come on down!!

^ likes to cook Italian food and is nice enough to share some recipes with &lt;.


----------



## Geek

^ fartgirl!


----------



## Little_Lisa

^ has been hanging out with a bunch of guys from Texas and is startin' to sound like 'em.


----------



## Geek

^ needs her computer fixed


----------



## petite syrah

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* ^, come on down!! 
^ likes to cook Italian food and is nice enough to share some recipes with &lt;.






Lisa:

I meant Tony should invite us over for a few brews. Don't you think?


----------



## Little_Lisa

^ liked my banana cake.


----------



## Little_Lisa

^ wonders why this thread is so neglected.


----------



## Chrystal

^ Loves the crazy things that she says in her posts!


----------



## anne7

^ Loves the crazy things that Lisa says in her posts, too!


----------



## GreekLatina

^loved her D2B tropical pics


----------



## GreekLatina

whoops that was for cali

^knows anne knows her name nowlol


----------



## Sofia

^ still hasn't added anything to her notepad





edit: since we posted at the same time I'll change it

^ has a cool notepad background


----------



## Chrystal

^ Loves her little dancing girl in her signature

Originally Posted by *GreekLatina* ^loved her D2B tropical pics



AWW Thanks


----------



## anne7

^I loved that pic too


----------



## GreekLatina

^likes how her siggy blinks

lol edit:

^knows she needs a siggy!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Geek

[No message]


----------



## Sofia

^ has the cutest ghost as an avie...


----------



## Marisol

^ likes to rock out with her iPod.


----------



## Sofia

hehe (doing so at this moment)

^ is one of the sweetest people on this board and she loves her MAC.


----------



## Marisol

Thank you! I thought you might be rocking it... bet you are listenting to some Lenny Kravitz!

^hopefully watched Grey's Anatomy. If she didn't, she missed a good episode.


----------



## Sofia

ahhhhh Lenny brings back some gooood memories and is helping create some new ones. Wonder if that's wrong??!! As long as I don't confuse the memories....



...Oh yeah watched Grey's, it was very good. Gotta take this part to the entertainment forum later.

^ is another night owl


----------



## Marisol

Yup.. took a nap ealier and now I can't sleep. LOL

^ likes her job.


----------



## anne7

&lt; needs to go to bed, along with ^!


----------



## Marisol

no kidding!

^ has to go to school tomorrow... so she really should be in bed.


----------



## Geek

^ is getting ready for school now


----------



## Little_Lisa

^ owns over 200 domains.


----------



## Mambz098

^ enjoys fart jokes.


----------



## Little_Lisa

^ is correct!

^ hates laffy taffy jokes.


----------



## lovesboxers

likes to get nasty


----------



## Little_Lisa

^ gets nasty when &lt; is around.


----------



## Leony

^ didn't build her notepad yet.


----------



## Little_Lisa

^ has an awesome online personal photo album on her profile! ^ is one hot mama!


----------



## Leony

lol

^ Queen of game forum.


----------



## Little_Lisa

&lt; Queen of farts.

^ Queen of hearts. :icon_love


----------



## lovesboxers

was one cute baby!


----------



## Little_Lisa

Thanx, ^!

^ has 902 posts now.


----------



## Geek

^ has way F'ing more


----------



## XOffendr

^ Told me I had to have 800 posts before I could view Liz's tutorials! Argh!


----------



## Marisol

^ will get to 800 posts in a flash!


----------



## Geek

^ is a great moderator


----------



## Leony

^MUT's dad


----------



## Marisol

why thank you T!

^ is one hot chickie!


----------



## Little_Lisa

^ and &lt; both have roots in Mexico City.


----------



## cottoncandy

^ is a kinky girl, lol


----------



## Geek

^ is kinkier


----------



## Little_Lisa

^ is kinkiest.


----------



## Geek

^ is the MOST kinky lol


----------



## mrsbyteme

^ is kinkier than the MOST ^^


----------



## Little_Lisa

^ is kinkier than pubic hair.


----------



## lollipop

^ is the kinkiest of the planet


----------



## mrsbyteme

^ could be the most kinkiest than ^^


----------



## Little_Lisa

^ may be right

&lt; may be crrraazy.

&gt; just may be a lunatic v's looking for.


----------



## mrsbyteme

&lt; would like to be the lunatic ^ is looking for





&lt; wants to know if V would like to join in


----------



## Little_Lisa

&lt; is gonna pass because &lt; is afraid ^ will byte me.


----------



## mrsbyteme

&lt; would never "byte" ^ even if you tasted good


----------



## MacForMe

Originally Posted by *mrsbyteme* &lt; would never "byte" ^ even if you tasted good






&lt; --Bytes a little, but wont leave a mark ^ has no idea if tastes good.


----------



## Little_Lisa

^ tastes like chicken and is finger lickin' good.


----------



## Ley

^likes MUT games


----------



## Little_Lisa

^ has brought back an old favorite game of mine! Thanks, ^!



:icon_love


----------



## Squirrel27

^ Has a gorgeous chihuahua


----------



## Little_Lisa

^ is 19 and has a precious Pekingese.


----------



## Squirrel27

^Has a beautiful smile and writes funny posts.


----------



## Little_Lisa

^ is a sweetie pie and likes to wear green lipstick.


----------



## CamaroChick

^ seems to like pee pee jokes.


----------



## Little_Lisa

^ seems to like Camaros.


----------



## Ley

^looks like Maria Bello to _me _


----------



## Little_Lisa

^likes Shakespeare.


----------



## Ley

^ has a big smile


----------



## Little_Lisa

^ has her head in the clouds.

&lt; wonders where the rest of ^ is.


----------



## Ley

^feels chatty and &lt;wonders what "the rest of ^" means that ^ is wondering about


----------



## Little_Lisa

^ wants specifics and may or may not get them. ^ has a lovely avatar but &lt; would like to see ^'s pretty face.


----------



## Ley

^is persistent but makes me laugh


----------



## dragueur

^is still online


----------



## Ley

^is my forum games buddy


----------



## Squirrel27

^ Is offline.


----------



## Ley

^is online and replies quickly!


----------



## Squirrel27

^ is also online and replies quickly


----------



## Ley

^wears lipstick a lot


----------



## Squirrel27

^ lives in the UK


----------



## Ley

^does nice FOTDs


----------



## dragueur

^ has a pretty avatar


----------



## Little_Lisa

^ helps keep the forum games going.


----------



## Squirrel27

^ Also keeps the forum games going.


----------



## Little_Lisa

^ likes listening to Beherit, Leviathan, Nargaroth, Krieg, Blackdeath, Darkthrone, Blodulv, and Mayhem.


----------



## Squirrel27

^ Listens to everything except country.


----------



## Little_Lisa

^'s first name rhymes with banana.


----------



## dragueur

^ has 6,230+ posts


----------



## Little_Lisa

^ drives a Suzuki.


----------



## dragueur

^ is 29 y/o


----------



## Squirrel27

^ Likes Mac, Nars, and Laura Mercier.


----------



## Little_Lisa

^ has long hair.


----------



## Squirrel27

^ Has beautiful eyes.


----------



## Little_Lisa

^ is sweeter than pie.


----------



## Squirrel27

^ Is good at scrabble.


----------



## Little_Lisa

^ likes to draw.


----------



## Squirrel27

^ is in the elite club.


----------



## Little_Lisa

^ loves lipstick and has an awesome collection.


----------



## Squirrel27

^ likes to play the "who's line is it" question game


----------



## Little_Lisa

^ is correct.

^ and &lt; are planning on giving each other a massage at the same time.


----------



## Squirrel27

^ and &lt; like massages


----------



## Little_Lisa

^'s doggy is named Dolphy.


----------



## Squirrel27

^'s doggy's name is Mora. :icon_love


----------



## Ley

^ is feeling Dead at the moment


----------



## dragueur

^ heads in the clouds


----------



## Ley

^works in a wine shop


----------



## Little_Lisa

^ is a housewife like me.


----------



## SqueeKee

^ has a gorgeous smile


----------



## Squirrel27

^ Is Canadian


----------



## dragueur

^ is currently bored


----------



## Squirrel27

^ has more than 600 posts


----------



## dragueur

^ lives in Arizona


----------



## Ley

^is a Queen Talker


----------



## dragueur

^ has 950+ posts


----------



## Ley

^ has 4 siblings


----------



## Little_Lisa

^ plays the violin.


----------



## Squirrel27

^ Loves acronym games


----------



## Little_Lisa

^ has beautiful, full lips. :icon_love


----------



## Squirrel27

^ Has beautiful skin. :icon_love


----------



## Little_Lisa

^ has beautifully seductive eyes. :icon_love


----------



## Squirrel27

^ Has beautiful eyes and a beautiful smile. :icon_love


----------



## Little_Lisa

^ likes to make me



.


----------



## Squirrel27

^ Loves to sing and dance.


----------



## Little_Lisa

^ wants a tattoo.


----------



## Squirrel27

^ Is in an apprehensive mood


----------



## dragueur

^ has 1 pet


----------



## Squirrel27

^ doesn't like to bowl


----------



## cottoncandy

^ likes green makeup


----------



## Squirrel27

^ has mac freckletone and hue lipsticks


----------



## cottoncandy

^is originally russian


----------



## Squirrel27

^ is a graphic design student


----------



## cottoncandy

^ is learning armenian


----------



## dragueur

^ is Macoholic


----------



## Squirrel27

^ drives a suzuki apv


----------



## dragueur

^is a millenium talker


----------



## Squirrel27

^ doesn't have a notepad


----------



## dragueur

^ is currently bored


----------



## Squirrel27

^ wants NARS Persepolis e/s


----------



## dragueur

^has lots of lipsticks


----------



## Squirrel27

^ likes forum games


----------



## dragueur

^ is still posting in forum games


----------



## Squirrel27

^ is still online


----------



## dragueur

^ has a pet named dolphy


----------



## Squirrel27

^ likes swimming


----------



## cottoncandy

^ has lived in la


----------



## Ley

^is a pretty UKer


----------



## Squirrel27

^ is feeling fine


----------



## Ley

^ has a nice B&amp;W avator


----------



## Squirrel27

^ Plays the violin


----------



## Ley

^ last posted here 3 days ago


----------



## Little_Lisa

^ is above me.


----------



## Ley

^is an elite club member


----------



## Kelly

Was bored today and had tons of food in her fridge and wasn't going shopping.


----------



## Squirrel27

^has a big cat


----------



## Ley

^is the joint Queen of Forum Games





https://forum.makeuptalk.com/sho...t=21221&amp;page=2


----------



## Squirrel27

^ is feeling amused


----------



## Little_Lisa

^ reminds me of a glamorous actress of the 1930's in her beautiful new avie.


----------



## cottoncandy

^ might be preggo


----------



## Squirrel27

^ is the vintage queen


----------



## cottoncandy

^ loves forum games


----------



## Squirrel27

^ doesn't like black lipstick


----------



## cottoncandy

^ likes blue lipstick


----------



## Squirrel27

^ speaks 4 languages


----------



## Little_Lisa

^ spilled soda all over her shirt last night.


----------



## Squirrel27

^ is the queen of farts


----------



## Kelly

Makes me laugh when she lies!

Edit: (I should clarify....is fun to play games with in the Fun Zone....ie: the "Lie to Me" thread)


----------



## Squirrel27

^ Doesn't like lingering farts.


----------



## Little_Lisa

^ is the only one playing the LINGO game with me at the moment.


----------



## Squirrel27

^ is a forum moderator


----------



## Kelly

To clarify - the person above me is so fun to play with in the Fun Zone.....ok now that sounds even better.....not.....you know what mean. Love ya!


----------



## Squirrel27

^ Is also fun to play with in the fun zone.


----------



## Little_Lisa

^, ^^, and &lt; all have a good time together in the Fun Zone.

&lt; also spends some time in the Twilight Zone.


----------



## Squirrel27

^ Is fun to play lingo with.


----------



## PopModePrincess

^ Has incredible eyes!


----------



## Squirrel27

^ Likes MAC Pop Mode l/g


----------



## Little_Lisa

^ is a MUT swap virgin.


----------



## Squirrel27

^ has reviewed 109 items


----------



## Little_Lisa

^ used to live in LA.


----------



## Squirrel27

^ Lives in Texas


----------



## piinnkkk

^ usually the only person i see in the fun zone late at night


----------



## Squirrel27

^ is unusually not tall


----------



## piinnkkk

^ has thick, curly hair


----------



## Squirrel27

^ is feeling tired


----------



## piinnkkk

^ has 3340 posts


----------



## Squirrel27

^ is 18 years old


----------



## piinnkkk

^ speaks russian


----------



## Squirrel27

^ likes chihuahuas


----------



## piinnkkk

^ has no tattoos (yet?)


----------



## Squirrel27

^ Just received permit to drive


----------



## piinnkkk

^ Has a Pekingese dog.


----------



## Squirrel27

^ Has a dog named Lucy


----------



## Little_Lisa

^ took a bath with Mr. Bubble.


----------



## Squirrel27

^ farts in elevators


----------



## Little_Lisa

^ wants to go down in an elevator with me.


----------



## beaugael

^wants to know if squirel is tellin the truth


----------



## dragueur

^ is in goofy mood


----------



## Squirrel27

^ has 1,009 posts


----------



## SqueeKee

^ has 3, 498 posts at the time of this post.


----------



## bluebird26

^has a hilarious avatar


----------



## SqueeKee

Has a cute avatar of a cute cat


----------



## Squirrel27

^ feels inspired


----------



## SqueeKee

^Feels relieved (musta just peed



)


----------



## Squirrel27

^ is the MuT bandit


----------



## SqueeKee

^Is a Millennium talker!


----------



## Squirrel27

^ likes melodic death metal


----------



## Little_Lisa

^ follows all the airline rules when flying except this one...


----------



## Squirrel27

^ likes to read fart books


----------



## SqueeKee

^ Lives in the US


----------



## Little_Lisa

^ got married on the coolest day of the year!!


----------



## Squirrel27

^ is feeling tired


----------



## cottoncandy

^ likes lancome juicy tubes


----------



## Elisabeth

Recently bought some nice vintage items for a song!


----------



## cottoncandy

^is californian


----------



## Little_Lisa

^'s current mood is suspicious.

&lt; didn't do it.


----------



## Squirrel27

^'s first words were dodo, caca, and peepee.


----------



## cottoncandy

^ made me smile with that comment


----------



## Squirrel27

^ doesn't like meatloaf


----------



## Little_Lisa

^ just received a new comment on their profile.


----------



## Amethyst

has a great sense of humor


----------



## Squirrel27

^ Has an Angelina Jolie av.


----------



## goddess13

^ Has a black and white avatar.


----------



## Little_Lisa

^ is a perfectionist.


----------



## Squirrel27

^ Has not been to Disneyland.


----------



## goddess13

^ Has a Pekingese named Dolphy.


----------



## Squirrel27

^ Is from Australia


----------



## Little_Lisa

^ is innocent today.


----------



## Squirrel27

^ Feels crappy today


----------



## Elisabeth

Does not do Vampire Porn.


----------



## Squirrel27

^ Just made me laugh.


----------



## KathrynNicole

^ Is a dog person.


----------



## Squirrel27

^ Is in love


----------



## cottoncandy

^ has a dog


----------



## Ley

^is in the Millenium Club


----------



## goddess13

^ Is feeling inspired at the moment.


----------



## Squirrel27

^ Is a senior talker


----------



## cottoncandy

^has 4033 posts


----------



## KathrynNicole

^ Is the Queen of Vintage.


----------



## Squirrel27

^ Has a cat that loves Stila Lip Glaze.


----------



## lavender

^ spends a lot of time posting in the games forum


----------



## goddess13

^ Is a Princess Talker


----------



## lavender

^ is from Australia


----------



## KathrynNicole

^ is a ray of sunshine.


----------



## Little_Lisa

^ is Katie from Katy, Tx. &lt; thinks that's pretty dang cool!


----------



## Kelly

^has made me laugh many times!


----------



## KathrynNicole

^ Has mad multitasking skills.

Thanks, Lisa.


----------



## Kelly

Originally Posted by *KathrynNicole* ^ Has mad multitasking skills.
Awww....thanks sweetie! The life of a mother, that's all!
^ kicks butt with posting and reaching the millinium club! And I am madly in love with her kitty (who looks identical to mine) and her kitty loves lipgloss!


----------



## KathrynNicole

^ Is a very caring person who likes to flood PM boxes.




(I love PMs.)


----------



## Little_Lisa

^'s song to her hubby is Running by No Doubt and his song to her is Fix You by Coldplay.


----------



## lavender

^ sometimes posts the funniest posts


----------



## goddess13

^ Was born in India


----------



## Elisabeth

Is a Scorpio.


----------



## Little_Lisa

^ is planning a MUT Convention in Vegas. &lt; is going!


----------



## Elisabeth

Is going to help me, right?


----------



## Little_Lisa

^ is righteo! ^ has been to Hawaii several times. &lt; has never been.


----------



## Kan D sweets

is cool peeps


----------



## Little_Lisa

^ has a cool name that makes me salivate for some candy.


----------



## Elisabeth

Almost got to play Dorothy from the Wizard of Oz recently!


----------



## goddess13

^ Doesn't have a Profile Picture.


----------



## Little_Lisa

^^ just made me LMAO!

^ has a beautiful flower on her profile.

&lt; wonders who V will be.


----------



## monniej

^has this thing about farts!

^makes me laugh almost everyday!

^has a great sense of humor


----------



## goddess13

^ is a big sports fan.


----------



## canelita

^ doesn't like to be called Kimmy.


----------



## LilDee

^has a very pretty profile picture


----------



## monniej

^ has a beautiful pooch!


----------



## islandgirl930

likes to exercise.


----------



## Elisabeth

was born in either 1984 or 1985. Does not have her B-day next to her member pic...so....


----------



## Mina

^ drives Family sedan


----------



## goddess13

^Is going to be away from MUT for a while


----------



## Little_Lisa

^ posts lovely FOTD's.


----------



## Mina

^love the humor


----------



## Little_Lisa

Just like me, ^ has 2 brothers and no sisters.


----------



## LilDee

^totally makes me laugh in her posts!


----------



## Little_Lisa

Thanks, ^! According to ^'s current mood, she's sick.



I'm sorry and hope you feel better soon! This is for you...


----------



## SexxyKitten

^^ has an adorable chihuahua


----------



## Little_Lisa

^ likes to drink coffee.


----------



## -Liz-

ooh...i dont really know anyone on here ...buut ^ has a great sense of humor!


----------



## Little_Lisa

^ is Liz from Montreal, Canada.


----------



## LilDee

^ was an adorable baby!


----------



## Maude

^ has a very hot boyfriend lol. (I checked your profile)


----------



## LilDee

^ is a full time med. student

(aaw, lol thnx, i'll let him know



)


----------



## monniej

^ was even a diva as a baby! (love those shades!)


----------



## KathrynNicole

^ refuses to disclose the highest amount she's paid for a handbag.

When are we going shopping?


----------



## Maude

^ has a makeup-obsessed cat lol.


----------



## KathrynNicole

^ will graduate to the Millennium Club within a week (or less).

Originally Posted by *foreverxsummer* ^ has a makeup-obsessed cat lol.


----------



## goddess13

^ loves make-up brushes


----------



## Aquilah

^ lives nowhere near Wolf Creek *lol*


----------



## Little_Lisa

^ is a night owl.


----------



## KathrynNicole

^ actually enjoyed Must Love Dogs.




Me, too.


----------



## Aquilah

^ has a cat named Cem Cem


----------



## goddess13

^has a new found love for M.A.C


----------



## Aquilah

^ Doesn't like to be called Kimmy


----------



## KathrynNicole

^ wants to take fencing lessons.


----------



## LilDee

^has a totally cute kitty!!!


----------



## goddess13

^ is very beautiful.


----------



## Aquilah

^ likes Michael Buble


----------



## Little_Lisa

^ has a sister that lives in Vegas.


----------



## Aquilah

^ has neighbors that like to shoot off firecrackers at all hours of the night


----------



## Little_Lisa

^ lives on Green Acres.


----------



## Aquilah

(It's close enough LMAO) ^ takes her time with her evening skin care routine


----------



## Little_Lisa

^ doesn't fart in front of her man.


----------



## Aquilah

^ has to drive to Dallas to her nearest MAC


----------



## KathrynNicole

^ is lucky to be alive.


----------



## Aquilah

^ lives in Katy, TX


----------



## LilDee

^ has the most awesome eyes!!


----------



## monniej

^ broke her mac eyeshadows!


----------



## Aquilah

^ works as an Accountant and has a part-time spa business


----------



## -Liz-

has stunning blue eyes !!!!


----------



## Aquilah

^ likes the movie Fight Night


----------



## -Liz-

must be thinking about someone else because i've never heard of fight night lol


----------



## Aquilah

^ is right, because I meant Fightclub *lmao* (I own it and still have never seen it!)


----------



## goddess13

^ looks gorgeous in brown eye shadows.


----------



## LilDee

^ is planning to get her motorbike license


----------



## Aquilah

^ is a nail technician


----------



## volatile

^ has gorgeous eyes


----------



## Aquilah

^ has hazel eyes and tans easily in the summer


----------



## makeupfreak72

has two beautiful daughters


----------



## Aquilah

^ is a SAHM for the moment


----------



## Little_Lisa

^ attends Saint Leo University online.


----------



## Aquilah

^ loves chihuahuas


----------



## Little_Lisa

^ misses her kitties.


----------



## Aquilah

^ is hot stuff


----------



## KathrynNicole

^ is MOTM.


----------



## makeupfreak72

loves "no doubt"


----------



## LilDee

^just became video access queen


----------



## Aquilah

^ seems to enjoy water sports or at least spending time at the lake?


----------



## pla4u

^ has good taste in cars...


----------



## Aquilah

(I do, don't I? *lol*) ^ has a new grandbaby girl!


----------



## mylaiva

^ has beautiful blue eyes!


----------



## Aquilah

^ has met MOS Def


----------



## -Liz-

has never watched Fight Night i mean club (and she should!)


----------



## mylaiva

^ is from CANADA!


----------



## -Liz-

^ has an original avatar!


----------



## pla4u

^is a Harry Potter Fan


----------



## Little_Lisa

^ changed their mood icon from flirty to horny after reading &lt;'s post in the sex forum. Hehehehe!


----------



## Aquilah

^ has been MIA kinda sorta lately...


----------



## Little_Lisa

(Yep, sorry, ^! I usually go out of town on the weekends.)

^ confused me with the Make a New Animal Breed game but I _think_ i've got it now.


----------



## Aquilah

^ has still been MIA throughout the week *lol*


----------



## Little_Lisa

^ has missed me, awww!


----------



## Aquilah

^ is so silly and sweet, why wouldn't I miss her?!


----------



## mylaiva

^ has a husband named John


----------



## Aquilah

^ met Shemar Moore this weekend (&lt; am jealous!)


----------



## LilDee

^just renewed her profile


----------



## pla4u

^has a picture of when she was a toddler in her profile


----------



## Little_Lisa

^'s favorite book is Ringword. &lt; has never heard of it.


----------



## mylaiva

^ has a flatulence obession lol


----------



## LilDee

^ was kissed by Shemar Moore!!!


----------



## mylaiva

oooh and i loved it, lol

^ is from BC! Yeah, Canada! =)


----------



## pla4u

^ is a full time student at Stanford University


----------



## mylaiva

^ lives in the Sunshine State...Florida!! =)


----------



## LilDee

^ lives in LA!!!


----------



## -Liz-

^ is Canadian like me!


----------



## pla4u

^drives a Toyota Cilica...


----------



## LilDee

^Knows a whole lot about printers!!


----------



## mylaiva

^ is a video access queen!! congrats again!


----------



## Little_Lisa

Yikes, ^ has 666 posts! Quick, post again, ^!


----------



## LilDee

^ changed her signature, and it's really pretty


----------



## goddess13

^ Has just been promoted to Video Access Queen.


----------



## pla4u

^would like to get a motorbike


----------



## -Liz-

^ is in a sexy mood


----------



## Aquilah

^ has a very seductive looking avatar


----------



## mylaiva

^ has 2 beautiful girls!


----------



## Aquilah

^ has a friend who works as a NASCAR official


----------



## mylaiva

^ lives in New York! (how's the east coast?)


----------



## Aquilah

(It's okay) ^is the same height as I am


----------



## mylaiva

(short women rock!) ^ loves to cook (i wish i knew how)


----------



## pla4u

^loves to belly dance!


----------



## Little_Lisa

^ likes to take sexy pics in lingerie.


----------



## Aquilah

^ is a night owl


----------



## -Liz-

^ is probably not as short as me


----------



## mylaiva

^ likes soccer


----------



## LilDee

^ has an awesome custom made avatar!


----------



## mylaiva

^ is coverd in mosquito bites (ouch! sorry



)


----------



## Aquilah

^ just made Video Access Queen


----------



## mylaiva

^ has long beautiful hair!


----------



## Aquilah

^ is going out to a new club tonight


----------



## LilDee

^ is a capricorn, just like me


----------



## pla4u

has long and pretty hair


----------



## Aquilah

^ is currently depressed (and I'm wondering why? Hope you're better soon sweetie!)


----------



## LilDee

^ looks in with green eyeshadow!


----------



## pla4u

Has the most georgous smile!!!


----------



## Aquilah

^ lives in Florida


----------



## -Liz-

likes James Patterson


----------



## Aquilah

^ loves the LOTR movies


----------



## mylaiva

^ likes to make cool graphics!!


----------



## LilDee

Originally Posted by *pla4u* Has the most georgous smile!!! (aaw thank you! )
^is a college student


----------



## pla4u

^was a NAPA Auto Parts delivery girl.....


----------



## Aquilah

^ fooled us w/ her notepad!


----------



## pla4u

Has two little girls, Cyera &amp; Kylie.


----------



## Aquilah

^ likes MAC e/s


----------



## pla4u

Likes Cute guys, fast cars...


----------



## -Liz-

is feeling lonley and she shouldn't!! *hug*


----------



## Aquilah

^ doesn't like Cheez-Its!!!!!! OMG!!!!!!! &lt; is in disbelief!!!!!!


----------



## -Liz-

hahahaha Aquilah LOOOVES Cheez-its!

we don't have them here in Canada maybe im thining of the wrong thing LOL


----------



## LilDee

^ was a cheerleader


----------



## pla4u

^is bi-lingual , speeks Dutch and English


----------



## Aquilah

^ didn't "see" the snake in the pic in the Sex Forum *lmao*


----------



## pla4u

^ prefers oatmeal rasin over chocolate chip cookies..


----------



## LilDee

^ has been promoted to video access queen!!


----------



## Aquilah

^ has cute freckles!


----------



## LilDee

^ has 2 adorable little girls!


----------



## mylaiva

^ favorite magazine is Cosmopolitan


----------



## echanting

^was born and raised in beautiful Los Angeles, CA


----------



## goddess13

^Is feeling happy right now.


----------



## Aquilah

^ likes thunderstorms


----------



## Little_Lisa

^ is now &lt;'s partner in crime in the Mod Squad!


----------



## mylaiva

^ has a beautiful smile!


----------



## echanting

^ likes all music


----------



## LilDee

^ lives in Chicago


----------



## mylaiva

^ has freckles!


----------



## pla4u

^ is a Snoop Dog fan...


----------



## mylaiva

^ has a great sense of humor!


----------



## KathrynNicole

^ has met Oprah!!!


----------



## pla4u

^Has a cool notepad.


----------



## mylaiva

^ lives in florida


----------



## pla4u

^likes to bellydance....i'd like to watch that


----------



## Little_Lisa

^ has 2 sons.


----------



## pla4u

^cracks me up with her jokes...


----------



## LilDee

^is in a sexy mood


----------



## KathrynNicole

^ is hyper!


----------



## Aquilah

^ has been posting like a fiend lately!!!


----------



## pla4u

mood is tired ,,, must have been posting too much...


----------



## LilDee

^lives in Florida


----------



## Aquilah

^ has cute freckles!


----------



## pla4u

^knows some good baking tips


----------



## Aquilah

^ missed me while I was slightly MIA! (Don't deny it, you know it's true *lol*)


----------



## KathrynNicole

^ is a future super mod.


----------



## goddess13

^ Would make a great Moderator!!!


----------



## Elisabeth

Does not like to be called Kimmy.


----------



## pla4u

Saw "The Eagles" in concert!


----------



## mylaiva

^ has been married for 22 years!


----------



## LilDee

^went to the Grammy's (omg!!) and looked spectacular!


----------



## mylaiva

awww, thanks sweetie!

^ loves Dr. Pepper


----------



## LilDee

^ met OPRAH!


----------



## ecstasia

^ Is a MAC Whore =)

-- Lissi


----------



## Nox

^Loves Duncan Sheik's music!


----------



## KathrynNicole

^ has a cat named Carrot.


----------



## Little_Lisa

^ is going to meet me in Dallas soon.


----------



## mylaiva

^ has a great smile!


----------



## KathrynNicole

^ will be in the millennium club soon!


----------



## mylaiva

^ has been in the mil club for a long time and almost in the elite club


----------



## ShelbyLynn

^ has a beautiful smile


----------



## mylaiva

^ has 25 days until the end of her no-buy!!


----------



## pla4u

^ has never tried raw oysters...


----------



## Aquilah

^ is in a flity mood


----------



## pla4u

^likes internet window shopping...


----------



## Little_Lisa

^ is gonna try out for "Who Wants To Be A Super Hero" as Paula the Protector.


----------



## pla4u

^had a dream about being chassed by a big mean dog...


----------



## ShelbyLynn

^ has an obsession with MUT!


----------



## mylaiva

^ is currently stressed


----------



## pla4u

^has her ears and nose peirced


----------



## Little_Lisa

^ is a natural brunette.


----------



## CuTeLiCiOuS

^ Is little lisa, Queen of Farts, who has 11,262 posts, and current mood is sick


----------



## Aquilah

^ lives on the west coast


----------



## ShelbyLynn

^ is making steaks for dinner.


----------



## -Liz-

has eros as her music video!!!


----------



## ShelbyLynn

^ is inspired


----------



## pla4u

^is from Middle Tennessee about 30 miles south of Nashville


----------



## mylaiva

^ is feeling flirty


----------



## Little_Lisa

^ has a beautiful name!


----------



## pla4u

^Is a fun loving girl


----------



## ShelbyLynn

^ drives a Toyota Echo


----------



## pla4u

^drives a Ford Mustang


----------



## ShelbyLynn

^is feeling flirty!


----------



## pla4u

^is a makup nut


----------



## Little_Lisa

^ is a squirrel trying to get a nut.


----------



## pla4u

^ is feeling sick






get well soon sweetie


----------



## Little_Lisa

Thanks, ^! I feel better now.

^ likes to play games.


----------



## ShelbyLynn

^has a beautiful smile!


----------



## goddess13

^ Has only 12 days left on her No Buy.


----------



## pla4u

^ whenever there is a spider in her room she always get the Spider Removers (aka her Mum or Dad)


----------



## ShelbyLynn

^is in the millennium club


----------



## Little_Lisa

^ is BAAACK!


----------



## Leony

^ Rocks!


----------



## goddess13

^ Is a excellent Administrator


----------



## pla4u

^likes horror and thriller movies...


----------



## Little_Lisa

^ has photo shop skillz.


----------



## LilDee

^farts in elevators



lol (read that on your profile btw..)


----------



## Nox

^ Looks hot leaning on cars in a pink bikini!


----------



## pla4u

^ is the President of a clothing company


----------



## Nox

^ Looks hot in dark wavy hair.


----------



## ShelbyLynn

^ has gorgeous eyes!


----------



## Little_Lisa

^ LOVES Anastasia.


----------



## pla4u

^has climbed on the neighbors monkey !


----------



## goddess13

^Has been married for 22 years.


----------



## Little_Lisa

^ is a our fab, new moderator!


----------



## ShelbyLynn

^ is the queen of farts!!!!!


----------



## pla4u

^is also playing "The Last Person To Post" game


----------



## ShelbyLynn

^ lives in South West Florida


----------



## Little_Lisa

^ is hornier than backstage at a bullfight.


----------



## ShelbyLynn

^ looks like Eva Longoria


----------



## Little_Lisa

^ looks like Anastasia.


----------



## pla4u

^Is a MUT addict


----------



## Nox

^ is a MuT addict also, LOL!


----------



## ShelbyLynn

^ is from O.C.


----------



## LilDee

^drives a ford mustang!


----------



## ShelbyLynn

^ reads Allure and Cosmopolitan


----------



## Little_Lisa

^ wants my cumquat.


----------



## pla4u

^keeps trying to take my spot in the last one to post game....but Im winning.......he he


----------



## Little_Lisa

^ is so sweet and offered to lend me her panties.


----------



## pla4u

^ is really good at making me laugh!


----------



## Little_Lisa

^ has 2 eyes, 1 mouth, 1 nose, and 3 legs.

&lt; likes saying random things.

v is the person below me.


----------



## pla4u

^ MUST BE PHYCIC!!!! or is that just sick.... but me ? say random things?? dont know about that one...

did you know that a skunk takes 3 days to renew the fluid in its stink gland?


----------



## Little_Lisa

&lt; can instantly renew the fluid in her stink gland!

The person above me likes to play with balls.


----------



## pla4u

^finda a lot of...err.. interesting pictures to post..


----------



## Little_Lisa

^ lives in sunny, Southwest Florida.


----------



## terrigurl2004

^ has a downright sunny personality


----------



## pla4u

^is a Harry Potter Fan.....I think he's cool too...


----------



## Little_Lisa

^ is a son of a preacher man.


----------



## pla4u

^likes to talk about POOP


----------



## ShelbyLynn

^ wishes they were the winner of the last person to post....


----------



## pla4u

^ is a major makup junkie..


----------



## ShelbyLynn

^ has been married for 22 years... (WTG!!!!)


----------



## pla4u

^has lost her swimsuit top in a public swiming pool


----------



## Little_Lisa

^ has lost bladder function in a public swimming pool. Heehee, peepee!


----------



## pla4u

^finds the word putty halarious


----------



## ShelbyLynn

^ is feeling flirty!


----------



## -Liz-

^ has the same name as my favorite little girl!


----------



## Little_Lisa

^ has nice tits.


----------



## pla4u

^ is getting too sassy for her own good!


----------



## Little_Lisa

^ is too sexy for her shirt, too sexy for her shirt, so sexy it hurts.


----------



## pla4u

^ giggle ,...thinks I'm sexy...


----------



## ShelbyLynn

^ has an addiction to paint shop pro.


----------



## Little_Lisa

^ is not feeling well at the moment. Feel better soon, ^!


----------



## ShelbyLynn

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ^ is not feeling well at the moment. Feel better soon, ^! Thanks Lisa

^ is feeling sassy at the moment!


----------



## pla4u

^has a 210 lb DOG!

(hope your feeling beter hon)


----------



## Little_Lisa

^ went out of town and had a busy weekend.


----------



## ArcEnCiel

Has a super nice profile, an adorable dog and is very pretty. I want to learn how to put pics on my profile like hers.


----------



## ShelbyLynn

^ is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## ArcEnCiel

Is super kind and equally beautiful!


----------



## pla4u

^ is passionate about learning other languages and cultures


----------



## -Liz-

looks sexy in lengerie




xox


----------



## Little_Lisa

^ is a BIG Harry Potter fan and has even seen the porno Fairy Potter and the Sorceror's Schlong.


----------



## pla4u

^has a really cute doggie


----------



## Little_Lisa

^ is more stressed out than an anorexic in a house of mirrors.


----------



## pla4u

^is in hypermode!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Little_Lisa

^ is cooler than a fan on high speed.


----------



## pla4u

^is really fun in the games forms


----------



## Nessicle

...is totally cool and gives great advice on the Sex Talk forum!!


----------



## LilDee

^is a legal secretary


----------



## Little_Lisa

^ has been gone and was greatly missed!


----------



## LilDee

aww really? i thought you guys didn't even notice haha

^is such a sweetie!


----------



## pla4u

^ looks really comfy laying on a car


----------



## Little_Lisa

^ is now humming "One is the loneliest number that you'll ever do."

&lt; wonders why ^ is lonely.


----------



## pla4u

^has been eating healthy, taking supplements, exercising..





is allways good to take care of yourself...


----------



## Little_Lisa

^ is the Queen of Photoshop!


----------



## MacForMe

^ has a killer sense of humour!


----------



## pla4u

^is the person that invited me to join MUT!!!


----------



## Little_Lisa

(Cool, I didn't know that.)

^ invited me to a forum.


----------



## pla4u

^is still hyper,,,will she ever come down...giggle..


----------



## ShelbyLynn

^ is feeling flirty


----------



## pla4u

^ is gust yacking away....


----------



## ShelbyLynn

^ paint shop pro license NEVER expires.


----------



## ForeverPink

Him who must be obeyed


----------



## Little_Lisa

^ is from Turkey.


----------



## pla4u

^posted another sexy link on the Sex Talk form


----------



## Little_Lisa

^ is hotter than 2 mice humpin' in a wool sock.


----------



## pla4u

^ is to blame!!!


----------



## Misirie

^ Is from beautiful florida!


----------



## mabelwan

^ is 18 yrs old.


----------



## goddess13

^ Loves horror films


----------



## LilRayofSun

^Is leaving us poor newbies in a total state of wanton bewilderment!


----------



## Little_Lisa

^ likes to swap.


----------



## pla4u

^hates Zone Alarm


----------



## Little_Lisa

^ is wearing one, ribbed, pink tube sock.


----------



## pla4u

^ knows the best way to milk "MOOBs"


----------



## Little_Lisa

^ has a lump under her skirt.


----------



## -Liz-

^ is a fantastic farting female


----------



## pla4u

^has really beutiful eyes and is good at making people smile


----------



## ShelbyLynn

^ is feeling CHATTY!


----------



## pla4u

^ is a major makup junkie


----------



## -Liz-

has nicer hair than i do lol


----------



## pla4u

^ calls herself alittlebit, but look at her...she has a LOT going on!


----------



## -Liz-

has a sweet baby granddaughter


----------



## Little_Lisa

^ wears extensions.

&lt; wants some.


----------



## Shelley

The person above me is hilarious.


----------



## pla4u

^ is a scuba diver...


----------



## Little_Lisa

^ gives camel toe pedicures.


----------



## pla4u

^ has a collection of camel toe pictures


----------



## Little_Lisa

^ is a huge Star Trek fan and collects Star Trek memorabilia.


----------



## -Liz-

has a very provocative signature woohoo


----------



## Shelley

The person above me lives in Canada.


----------



## pla4u

^Is a big fan of Jim Hensons Muppet Show


----------



## ShelbyLynn

^ is surfin MUT forums.


----------



## bluebird26

^has a nice avatar


----------



## pla4u

^ likes playing vidio games


----------



## Little_Lisa

^ likes playing MuT forum games.


----------



## pla4u

^spends a lot of time finding erotic and or strange pictures


----------



## BrazenBrunhilda

^ Lives in paradise.


----------



## Little_Lisa

^ has met Lou Ferigno!


----------



## pla4u

^ thinks her farts smell nice


----------



## BrazenBrunhilda

^ Has a wickedly funny sense of humor.


----------



## pla4u

^ likes some really cool old cars


----------



## Little_Lisa

^ is Jaime Lee Curtis' body double.


----------



## pla4u

^ thinks it would be cool to be a monkey and throw poop at people...


----------



## Little_Lisa

^ would give me a banana if I was a monkey.


----------



## pla4u

^ thinks Jaime Lee Curtis looks like me....giggle...


----------



## Shelley

The person above me is a cool person with a great sense of humor


----------



## pla4u

^ Rescued a Fish!


----------



## ShelbyLynn

^ makes me laugh!


----------



## pla4u

^ has 8 older brothers!


----------



## goddess13

^Deserves to win MOTM


----------



## Shelley

The person above me is beautiful.


----------



## pla4u

^ had a really greaat pedicure , with snowflakes in the finnish!


----------



## Shelley

^ Is a paint shop pro


----------



## pla4u

^ has a really great complecion and is just down right pretty


----------



## bluebird26

^ has a better body than me (GRR)


----------



## pla4u

^ likes to draw and paint


----------



## ShelbyLynn

^ changed their avatar... btw Paula love the pic..


----------



## Little_Lisa

^ has 7 brothers....2 of which are twins.


----------



## pla4u

^ REALLY Cracks me up somtimes


----------



## Little_Lisa

^ went to a cookout the other day and was on a webcam wearing a black star trek shirt.


----------



## StrangerNMist

^ I found her walking around last night totally trashed with her hot pink robe hanging open and curlers in her hair. What really scared me is when she started talking to herself. By the time I got to her she was busy making dirt angels and talking jibberish! I tried to bite my lip from laughing...


----------



## Little_Lisa

^ is stalking me. lol


----------



## StrangerNMist

^She stole my camera so I couldn't take any more pictures! Damn... *sigh*


----------



## Shelley

^ Lives in the USA


----------



## pla4u

^ seems to need a new camera


----------



## Shelley

Hey! Are you saying I take bad photos and I need a new camera?! Sure if you are buying... saw a great one for about $1500.00 the other day...





The person above me is cool and funny


----------



## Little_Lisa

^ is drinking a Molson and watching the Muppets Take Manhattan.


----------



## pla4u

^ is posting more sexy posts again


----------



## Little_Lisa

^ had a date tonight with Rosie Palm and her 5 sisters.


----------



## Shelley

is drinking a Molson and watching the Muppets Take Manhattan.

LOL! You are right! I am drinking a Molson but not watching the Muppets Take Manhattan.





The person above me has a wicked sense of humor and is drinking a Bud.


----------



## pla4u

^ Puts a mousetrap, on top of her alarm clock, to keep her from rolling over and going back to sleep after she hit the snooze button


----------



## Shelley

Ha ha! Never tried that but maybe I should...

^ The person above me is sweet, nice and has a great sense of humor. Oh I am not talking about me, I mean you Paula.


----------



## StrangerNMist

^Canadian_gurl is watching her dog dry hump the kitchen table while Lisa takes pictures. Meanwhile Paula is stealing Canadian_gurl's shoes.


----------



## Little_Lisa

^ is joining me later at the Big D*ck's Half Way Inn resort.


----------



## pla4u

^ I think I will drop in on them and see whats UP!


----------



## StrangerNMist

Perhaps I'll hop on and join the ride. It make me feel good, real good.


----------



## Little_Lisa

^ was caught riding the mechanical pony outside of Walmart in a suggestive manner.


----------



## StrangerNMist

^Hehe, Lisa stole the footage I caught of her riding the pony. Unfortunately I didn't film the part where Paula jumped on with Lisa. *Wink*


----------



## pla4u

^ it was Lisa's idea for me to jump on with her


----------



## StrangerNMist

^Both girls have been riding the horse for about a good 48 hours now. I think they like it - alot!


----------



## Little_Lisa

^ is secretly the pony. shh!


----------



## StrangerNMist

^Has finally figured out why Paula rides her so hard! Ouch!


----------



## pla4u

^really likes riding the pony as much as Lisa and I... :


----------



## StrangerNMist

^The people above me have given me a very, very sore back, so I ask them take turns so I can ride them both. I just had trouble finding a place to insert my quarter... *sigh*


----------



## pla4u

Hung a pair of edible pantied on the celing fan


----------



## StrangerNMist

We all played "Grab The Undies" with our teeth, although somebody had some serious skidmarks in their panties...

I still can't get the taste out of my mouth!


----------



## pla4u

^ wears Chocolate bra's and panty's!


----------



## Shelley

The person above me thinks they are going to win "The last person to post" game but that will never happen!


----------



## pla4u

^ just dosen't understand I am the winner


----------



## Shelley

^ doesn't understand that I am the queen/winner!


----------



## pla4u

^ likes to pretend she is the Queen...


----------



## StrangerNMist

^Likes to pretend that he's King of the Queens, and he steals all my pretty undies! GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!


----------



## pla4u

^ I really like her undies...


----------



## StrangerNMist

^Really likes my undies, and has recentlys stolen some of my prized bustiers! I'm not very happy about that! No sir!


----------



## pla4u

^ has great sexy undies! I just love wareing them...hehe


----------



## ShelbyLynn

^ is feeling flirty!


----------



## Shelley

^ is pretty.


----------



## pla4u

^ Is a sweet and pretty girl...


----------



## Little_Lisa

^ Is out of town on business.


----------



## Shelley

^ is having hot flashes right now.


----------



## pla4u

^ Is a great photographer,,look at these cool pics!

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f15...tml#post706169


----------



## StrangerNMist

^Is a model for my new lingerie line, Naughty and Naughtier


----------



## pla4u

^ helps dress me in the sexiest lingere'


----------



## StrangerNMist

^Is jealous of Paula FANTASTIC legs, and likes to feel them up often, lolol!


----------



## pla4u

^ is constantly running her hands up my legs!


----------



## ShelbyLynn

^ is MOTM


----------



## StrangerNMist

^Me and all the people above me just had an awesome whipped cream fight!


----------



## pla4u

^ like wearing whipped cream and chasing me with a hot dog


----------



## Jesskaa

^ is motm and deserved it.


----------



## Gvieve

^Is a "wild girl" with a great sense of humor.


----------



## pla4u

^ whants to grab a can of whipped creem and join in our "fashion Show"


----------



## Gvieve

Borrowed my perfect black dress and chanel black evening bag and has yet to return it! Hello.


----------



## pla4u

well Im not done with them yet,,,the dress just shows off my butt so well!





^Has raised 3 children and 3 foster children! I think thats great!


----------



## Gvieve

Children not raised yet, still home but, ^ can keep my dress since it looks better on you anyway can I just have the bag back please?


----------



## pla4u

^ is nice to let me have her dress..here's the bag sweetie


----------



## Gvieve

^is a great gal but lost to me in the last post contest. Sorry mommy


----------



## pla4u

^ is delusional...giggle..


----------



## Gvieve

^ Is much fun to hang out with.


----------



## pla4u

^ is a Michael Moore Fan


----------



## Little_Lisa

^ is conducting an experiment with ^^ to see how many licks it takes to get to the creamy center.

&lt; is filming it.


----------



## pla4u

^ keeps her bannanas fresh by putting condoms on them ....just cant figure out why she insists on using the ribbed ones ???


----------



## Kathy

^just won member of the month.


----------



## Gvieve

^ absolutely loves her job


----------



## Kathy

^ Likes to work really hard all the time. ^


----------



## Gvieve

^knows how to make the most of her workday by logging onto makeuptalk.com!


----------



## Kathy

^Has a great sense of humor^....lol....


----------



## Gvieve

^ Knows Jack Frost quite well up there in Upstate NY.


----------



## Shelley

^ is a relatively new member of MUT.


----------



## pla4u

^ has decorated there profile for the Hollidays!


----------



## Kathy

^ Lost a farting contest with Little Lisa^


----------



## pla4u

Originally Posted by *kaville* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ^ Lost a farting contest with Little Lisa^ Lisa Allways Wins THEM!
^ has an adorable Little Girl,,check her profile , has a great pic of her


----------



## Kathy

^Always gives such sweet comments. When not talking about sex, that is.^


----------



## pla4u

^ Likes to read


----------



## Kathy

^ read my profile^


----------



## pla4u

^ is a MUT Junkie!!!


----------



## Kathy

^ Knows me way too well without ever having met me^ lol...


----------



## StrangerNMist

^Runs around in her undies with me, Paula, Lisa, and the rest of the gang during a full moon.


----------



## pla4u

^ must have goten hungry and ate the hotdog she was chasing me around with


----------



## Little_Lisa

^got an ear infection from having phone sex.


----------



## pla4u

^ she gave it to me...


----------



## Little_Lisa

LMFAO!! I don't even have a comback for ^!


----------



## pla4u

^ ha ha she walked into that one! giggle...


----------



## Kathy

^Likes to wear thongs on the beach, then go swimming and pretend to drown so a hottie will save them. ^


----------



## pla4u

^ tought me everything I need to know about having fun swimming at the beach


----------



## Little_Lisa

^ has seen Jaws at the beach before.


----------



## Kathy

^Also saw JAWS at the beach while fooling around in the water with hubby - like the girl in the first scene of the movie. Luckily, JAWS didn't bite her in half. ^


----------



## pla4u

Borrowed my thong last summer...I'm still waiting for her to return it...


----------



## Shelley

^ Is very nice and funny.


----------



## Kathy

^Has a bird that likes mut^


----------



## Little_Lisa

^ loves to shop at the Body Shop.


----------



## pla4u

^ seems to have a hard drive full of sexy pics!


----------



## Aquilah

^ misses me playing in the games forum with ya'll!


----------



## pla4u

^ has been postin up a storm here on the games form!!!!


----------



## Aquilah

^ will probably get some awesome X-Mas gifts!


----------



## pla4u

^Deserves a lot of credit for all she does here on MUT


----------



## Kathy

^ Needs the prayers of muters at this time^


----------



## pla4u

^ lost a $40 MAC brush but her Fiance got her another....


----------



## MacForMe

^ Has an awesome wardrobe!!


----------



## Little_Lisa

^ is MuT's official Myspace promoter and is doing a great job!


----------



## Kathy

^Hides a perv beneath a cute deceiving exterior! lol...^


----------



## KatJ

^is on everytime i get on!


----------



## Kathy

^ Has a screen name that is also a song from the 60's ( think)^


----------



## Little_Lisa

Originally Posted by *kaville* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ^Hides a perv beneath a cute deceiving exterior! lol...^ LOL! 
^ Knows a perv when she sees one because it takes one to know one. lol


----------



## Shelley

The person above me is hilarious.


----------



## pla4u

^ is really a parat pecking on the keyboard......see the pic!


----------



## Kathy

^Has the support and friendship of muter's whether she CD's or not cause we like her.^


----------



## pla4u

^ just made my day....THANK YOU!


----------



## Shelley

^ Is wonderful and kind.


----------



## pla4u

^ has been a suportive and reliable friend to me


----------



## LilDee

^ is in my buddy list


----------



## pla4u

^ is fluently bilingual in Dutch and English.....


----------



## charish

^is very nice and i hope things get better for you and your family.


----------



## jessiej78

Is very pretty, and has a couple adorable little boys


----------



## charish

^ is very sweet, and thoughtful.


----------



## pla4u

Has 2 great looking boys, mason 2,and miguel 5


----------



## LovinPigments

Gorgeous!


----------



## Gvieve

^ Is a cool Mommy who likes to chill with her cutiepie son


----------



## LovinPigments

drives a nice car


----------



## Jinjer

^^^^

Loves Pigments


----------



## Gvieve

^ has captivating eyes


----------



## newyorlatin

Is my life long best friend.


----------



## Little_Lisa

Is a makeup artist.


----------



## LovinPigments

has an adorable dog


----------



## Gvieve

Is very spiritual


----------



## LovinPigments

Is a teacher...


----------



## natalierb

Has an adorable little boy


----------



## Mina

Has current mood Cool


----------



## -Liz-

is from Bangladesh


----------



## natalierb

Just had her 21st birthday and looked great!


----------



## LovinPigments

is from Los Angeles.


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO

IS full of Farts. LOL


----------



## Gvieve

Kookie for Coco just made video queen this week! Way to go kookie!


----------



## yourleoqueen

TPAM Is a fan of Chinese Proverbs


----------



## LovinPigments

TPAM has a finger that is shorter than the rest


----------



## LilDee

^ has such a cute little boy!


----------



## magosienne

^ interrupted my "forum games" duel with lovingpigments




lol


----------



## LilDee

hahaha oops, sorry





^ is a law student


----------



## pla4u

^ has a dog named Grizzly


----------



## yourleoqueen

Paula is a cross-dresser (didn't know that, you still have dancers legs though



)


----------



## magosienne

^ is a geek like me !


----------



## yourleoqueen

TPAM is 22


----------



## LovinPigments

TPAM has over 400 DVDs (WOW!)


----------



## yourleoqueen

TPAM lives in LA,CA


----------



## magosienne

^ loves drugstore makeup


----------



## yourleoqueen

TPAM is currently happy. ;-)


----------



## Shelley

TPAM is pretty


----------



## glamadelic

TPAM has the same name as my cousin =)


----------



## hs769

citre is in love..


----------



## Shelley

TPAM likes to collect comic books.


----------



## yourleoqueen

TPAM had a birthday 2 days ago. Happy Belated Birthday!


----------



## pla4u

TPAM has silver hair that she dies ..bet iy looks good silveras well as colored....


----------



## Shelley

TPAM is really nice.


----------



## beautydiva

TPAM is from canada


----------



## Sreyomac

tpam has swapped 0 times


----------



## Curiosity

TPAM is in Henderson


----------



## pla4u

TPAM likes playing in Photoshop...


----------



## SqueeKee

Paula has a nice pink suit that I love!


----------



## Solimar

^ Has an awesome name (I love it!)


----------



## pla4u

^ likes Boating


----------



## Shelley

TPAM is sweet and hilarious.


----------



## pla4u

^ has been a very sweet and caring friend



thanks Shelley!


----------



## -Liz-

is sexayy!!!!!


----------



## Bombheart

Has lots of posts! =O


----------



## jessiej78

Has a cool avatar!


----------



## -Liz-

also has a cool avatar!!


----------



## stefawn

has mad make-up skills!


----------



## Aquilah

Is a hair &amp; makeup artist...


----------



## Kaylee

^ Has beautiful hair!


----------



## pla4u

^ is a tree hugger


----------



## jessiej78

Is a super kind and intelligent person!!


----------



## -Liz-

has 546 posts


----------



## babyangel

Has a model pose in her avatar to rival America's Next Top Model wannabe's.

*Babyangel *


----------



## beautydiva

tpam likes indian outfits


----------



## Shelley

TPAM lives in the United Kingdom.


----------



## beautydiva

lol tpam has got fab eyes


----------



## jessiej78

tpam has a cute avatar


----------



## beautydiva

thanx

tpam got a lovely avatar (really loved it)


----------



## Lilly Rose

^

has 719 post ;D


----------



## beautydiva

well actually its 20






tpam got flowers name


----------



## -Liz-

lives in the uk


----------



## beautydiva

tpam got curly hair


----------



## -Liz-

lol acctually i dont





Tnptp has a sparkily signature


----------



## beautydiva

tpam got straight hair


----------



## Shelley

tpam was born in 1984.


----------



## -Liz-

TPAM wants to try gelliner


----------



## Aquilah

TPAM is one of the newest MAC employees (&amp; MuT Moderators)!


----------



## Shelley

TPAM has beautiful eyes.


----------



## beautydiva

tpam knows my birth date......lol


----------



## Glitch

TPAM is not online


----------



## newyorlatin

TPAM is online right now!


----------



## Glitch

TPAM is pretty darn adorable


----------



## Shelley

TPAM is a new member.


----------



## Glitch

TPAM has a really pretty avatar


----------



## sugarlips

^ woke up early this morning.


----------



## Shelley

TPAM has a picture of an orangtuan in their profile.


----------



## MandiMoore87

TPAM has awesome eye makeup on in thier avatar pic!


----------



## charlottey

TPAM has made 55 posts


----------



## Shelley

TPAM is from the UK.


----------



## skank_ela

SHELLEY HAS 4910 POSTS. WOW.....(sarcasm)


----------



## Shelley

TPAM is a newbie.


----------



## yourleoqueen

TPAM is from Canada (and shoulda cussed out TPAH).


----------



## ceri2

TPAM is right about that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## love2482

TPAM is apparently on cloud nine!


----------



## spef29

TPAM has a cool signature pic


----------



## Krystal

TPAM is pretty.


----------



## magneticheart

TPAM has a pretty avatar picture of a butterfly


----------



## newyorlatin

TPAM is either a blonde by nature or in heart


----------



## typicalblonde

TPAM has green eyes


----------



## magneticheart

TPAM is from Ireland.


----------



## Bridge

TPAM has the coolest signature I've read tonight. I love it!


----------



## magneticheart

TPAM is apparantly a Caribbean Queen (and is also very sweet



)


----------



## beautydiva

TPAM is a forum moderator


----------



## Geek

TPAM said an untruth


----------



## ~Kathrine~

TPAM is from the United States


----------



## Shelley

TPAM is from Denmark.


----------



## ~Kathrine~

TPAM is from Canada


----------



## Sherbert-Kisses

TPAM is someone I haven't really spoken to but I'd like to.


----------



## Shelley

TPAM is from the UK.


----------



## divadoll

TPAM is from the same country as me


----------



## Sherbert-Kisses

TPAM is the latest in a chain of people referencing where people are from. Come on guys, say something a bit more adventurous!


----------



## divadoll

TPAM broke her nose falling of a horse.


----------



## Sherbert-Kisses

TPAM is doing an awesome job as a mod


----------



## Shelley

TPAM is doing excellent at her recent job interview(s)


----------



## Sherbert-Kisses

TPAM is responsible for many minutes of my life lost from being entranced by her avatar! Tiger, Grrrrr!


----------



## divadoll

TPAM had us all rooting for her hoping she'd get the job she wanted. I'm happy she got the job!


----------



## Sherbert-Kisses

TPAM posts replies that make me actively want to follow what she says.

Thank you about the job comment too


----------



## Shelley

TPAM has a great sense of humour


----------



## divadoll

My daughter is IN LOVE with TPAM's avatar! She never wants me to leave the page.


----------



## Sherbert-Kisses

TPAM is a very welcoming and friendly person


----------



## jess!:)

I've seen TPBM post around!


----------



## katana

TPAB is a new member this year.


----------



## jess!:)

TPAM has really pretty eyes!


----------



## LaMerzMakeup

Jess has great taste in nail polish!! (not to mention beautiful nails! The perfect shape and length for making ANY polish look awesome actually...)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## RachRinseRepeat

TPAM's job is interesting! I love airbrush makeup!


----------



## LaMerzMakeup

haha! Yes airbrushing is awesome!!! Happy to hear that you love it! Have you done (had it done) before??! It really is in a league of its own in terms of makeup application. And my dreadfully "sensitive" skin actually has benefited from daily use of it. I was shocked! But that just makes me that much more passionate in advocating it....really is the most amazing makeup *product/method* Ive stumbled upon to date!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## elena22

thpam makes me want to try a lash growth stimulator


----------



## PurpleStrawberi

tpam most likely is not waxing her upper lip.


----------



## Sunflowercake

It has been a looong time since anyone posted in here....

TPAM is interested in hair styling ideas, specifically curling and streightening.


----------



## irene-

TPAM likes to play forum games!


----------



## Courtnee

TPAM hates a sore back.


----------

